# Who wanted a white cat with blue eyes?



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I found one on petfinder

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?ac...3fcd26fa-app2&display=&preview=1&row=50&tmpl=

Thought you might be interested.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Annissa, that was me, Wayne. More specifically, I am looking for an unspayed female, who is still young -perhaps less than a year old. She can be a flame-point Siamese,or some related breed of cat, or a white DSH. Aries would make a perfect match, but unfortunately, he is the wrong gender.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm just curious, Wayne, but is there a reason why you are specifically looking for an unspayed female?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Okie doke. If I didn't have Sabby already, I'd go get this cat. He's beautiful. Sabby doesn't tolerate other animals, though. Well, he'll tolerate cocker spaniels because he grew up with one, but he won't like it.


----------



## Kathrin Germany (Mar 10, 2004)

....Hi!!! I just booked a flight and will sneak to this beautiful Baby and put it in my biiiiig bag :wink: 

It is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

He is! I can't get him out of my mind!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

I was going to breed a white female with Foxy, but I had to get him neutered Monday, so my need for a white kitten is over. :? Thanks anyway for all of your time and effort.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Why were you looking for a white kitten to breed with Foxy? If you don't know the cat's pedigree, you don't know what it has in it's blood. The kittens could come out totally different. IMO cats without papers shouldn't be bred, there are too many homeless kitties in shelters as it is.

Btw Annissa, he is gorgeous! Looks like he got a good brushing from the first picture to the second...lol. This guy loves TLC from the looks of it. Look at those gorgeous ears! Shows how much shelters know about breeds...calling him a "possible persian." Pssshhht. :lol: Eh...I shouldn't be so hard on them. Hopefully they just do that to get cats adopted faster...they are ALWAYS trying to pin a breed name on every cat that comes in. "It has points, so it's a siamese. That one has a short face, it's a persian. That one has big ears -- it's an Abyssinian." They don't realize that it can't be done without papers, or else they are just hoping that no one else knows that. :wink: *shuts big fat mouth*


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

ForJazz, I went back and took a look and he's got new pictures! In the old pictures he really needed a brushing. What a beautiful cat. Every day I have to stop myself from going to get him. My apartment complex only allows one cat, my fiance only allows one cat, my cat only allows one cat... But the other day I saw two kitties peeking out from behind the blinds of one of my neighbors apartments. How can I fight the logic of someone else having two cats? :lol:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha -- that's the only kind of logic you need!! :-D Pull out your whiney voice. :twisted:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: That's the only kind of voice I have.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I think Aries found a new home. I'm glad for him, but I'm sad that he won't be mine.


----------

